
Phone Makers Could Cut Off Drivers. So Why Don’t They? - pcl
http://nytimes.com/2016/09/25/technology/phone-makers-could-cut-off-drivers-so-why-dont-they.html
======
mch82
Possibly for the same reason all cars aren't pre installed with breathalyzer
lockouts (and maybe should be?).

